# I'm new..but here's my betta



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

So I'm pretty new to this. I've had bettas before but more as family pets. This is my first betta that I'm going to try to keep as my own
View attachment 124202


View attachment 124210


View attachment 124218


View attachment 124226


View attachment 124234


View attachment 124242


He doesn't have a name yet but these were the best pictures I could get. You can't exactly see the colors but he's got red fins with purple tips, a blue body and when the light hits it different ways you can see green, purple, and a lighter blue.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, jlover. You have a lovely veiltail.

May I ask if you have a heater? Bettas are tropical fish and should be kept ideally in temperatures around 76-82 degrees Fahrenheit. Unless you live somewhere that is consistently warmer than those temperatures (water always runs a few degrees cooler than the air), you are going to need a heater for your betta to thrive.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I do not have a heater but I don't have air conditioning and where I live it has been very hot here lately. I made sure it was going to be warm before I got him because I don't have the money for one right now. I've been making sure the water stays at a good temperature though. I will buy one before the weather starts cooling off I just need to save up some money for it


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

You should also invest in a thermometer (2-3 bucks at most pet stores), as constant temp fluctuations aren't the best for them. Also, if that is a plastic plant, you may want to consider switching to silk (roughly the same price). Your boy has some beautiful fins and plastic has been known to sometimes tear them.

It looks like you're off to a good start thus far. Welcome to the hobby and forum.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Get a larger tank, and invest in a heater


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I will. I had planned on getting one next time I was in town.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

For now this works fine. And the water is warm enough. I did look around before I got my fish. I wasn't going in this completely blind.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The tank would be a good quarantine tank.  I have a 1 gallon specifically for healing my betta's.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad you did some research jloyer! I know not all of us could say that we did before our first Betta fish 

He's a beautiful boy for sure! I just wanted to make sure that you had water conditioner for him when you change out his water? Or if you age water, either way is fine. Just wanted to ask because Betta's, well actually all fish will be harmed from the chlorine from your tap water (assuming you use tap)

I hope all goes well and good luck with him! If you ever need help, we're here for you to explain anything or just talk  :redyay:


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

When I first looked up the size I read 1 gallon would be fine. I didn't have the money for a bigger one at the time but I plan on getting a bigger one hopefully in the near future.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I do use tap water so I made sure to get some water conditioner. My family has had bettas before but I don't think they lived longer than a few months. We never used conditioner so that was probably why


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah okay, well glad you did get it  We did the same thing when I was young too except we had a 20 gallon tropical fish tank with like...everything in it >< We were _those_ people haha jk. But yeah, I always fine that Conditioner and heater's are a must (well I live in New England and it can get real cold her at night so I need heaters even in the summer) for most cases. Of course that's different if you live in a warmer climate like you indicated.

But yeah, looks great and welcome to the forum


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a gallon? That's fine then.  I have a betta who is stressed in larger tanks in a heated one gallon.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

We kept them in less than gallon bowls before. I'm not sure how big but it was bigger than those cups that they keep them in the store. But I would'nt put them in anything smaller than what I have now. But I do plan on getting a heater and hopefully a bigger bowl/tank before winter comes around. Like I said I don't have an air conditioner so it's hot in the house I'm just afraid even if I got a tiny heater I'd fry him


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

Yes it's a gallon. I wouldn't make him live in anything less than a gallon. He seems happy in it at least. But I would love to get something bigger for him someday hopefully soon


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

One gallon is fine... Provided that it is warm and clean enough. You really need a thermometer, you can't just feel it and say it's warm enough. I suggest heaters not only to keep the water warm but to keep the water at a stable temp. Also, in a one gallon tank, you should clean it at least every three days. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I will make sure it's clean. Like I said I plan on getting a thermometer and a heater


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a perfect example of what I dislike the most about this forum. Everyone tries to be helpful, but the tank size issue is beaten to death! What better way to scare someone away from the forum and from potentially learning better and better ways to care for their fish than to hound them in one of their very first posts! If we were to all just congratulate a new member on their new fish and realize that ANY tank is better than the filthy, nasty cups these fish live in at the pet stores, most likely the member will stick around here and do enough reading to piece together what they need to give their fish an ideal home. 

With that, let me say - Congratulations, jloyer, on your new fish. He's a beautiful boy. And thank you for rescuing another betta from his little prison cell. Stick around... there really is some great information to be learned here.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

To be fair, I didn't mention it was a 1 gallon bowl and they just thought it looked smaller. But yes, I have read many comments arguing about the size of whatever they live in. I do agree. And thank you


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

See? I thought it was smaller than a gallon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

xShainax said:


> See? I thought it was smaller than a gallon.


Lol yeah but Shaina, you didn't exactly present it in a very "nice" way.

I do apologize for acting too quickly in commented jloyer. I know it can be overwhelming to be jumped at and we do it oh so frequently here >< But please don't let that scare you, we all mean well, it just doesn't always come out that way. So I apologize.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I apologize too.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

glad to see you guys didn't need evil old me to come in  Always ask if you are not sure about something. Some things are not what they seem....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The tank would be interesting if it was a lot bigger


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

xShainax what are you doing? lol, give them some room to breathe first XD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

xD I was saying that I would love to buy one of those globe things if they were a lot bigger. :lol:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooooh okay, it seemed like you were trying to get him into getting a bigger tank again XD lol nvm!

They do sell the 3 gallon ones like that though Shaina, I don't remember who, but there's a few people on here who have them, they are pretty nice lookin'


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I know biOrbs makes something like that in three or four gallons. But they are super expensive. x__x A simple tank or bowl can be so much cheaper than a small, gimicky bowl or tank.


----------



## JohnLaFawnDuh (May 8, 2013)

nice fish.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

that bowl is just too tiny!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No it's not.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

adorable betta! don't be disillusioned with all the "get a bigger tank" suggestions. in the long-run that could be a good plan, but for now your betta will be just fine in that one! its not always easy to go out and buy big costly tanks, so don't stress about it. just make sure to clean the tank often (or get a filter) and use water conditioner. welcome to the hobby!!


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I'm not running out and buying a bigger tank this second. I did plan on it before everyone told me to get a bigger one I just needed some time. But I am keeping everything clean and using conditioner.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good evening jloyer. I got my 2.5 gallon tank at Petsmart. The cost was $29.99 if you have the Petsmart award card or $34.00. I am just wondering how is your beta breathing? He or she needs water surface to breathe due to the labyrinth breathing system. Here is a picture of Rusty swimming in his tank so that you can see how the tank looks like. It looks like your fish has similar coloring as mine? 

I named my fish due to his red coloring. I am too a beginner with betta fish but don't worry this site is the best and there are a lot of experience owners on this site. Go www.bettafish.com 

Take care.


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

I don't have a Petsmart where I live. But one of the pet stores has a 10 gallon for $15 that I'm planning on getting soon. The hood on the bowl has a big hole in it so plenty of air gets to the surface of the water but I'm not sure if he can jump out of it or not. He does have quite a bit of red on him but he's got some blue, green, and purple as well.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

He is a beautiful fish. Enjoy naming him. Let the community know when he has his name.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I like your fish too, nice and colorful. I say anything bigger than those little cups at the stores are fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The most important thing is the quality of care and you're doing a good job. If you can get a bigger tank that's great; if you can't, no one here has a right to judge you. JMO and I gotta lot of 'em. ;-)


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

His name is Pontus. And yes, I agree about bigger than the cups but he may be happier in something bigger. But for now this'll have to do and he seems quite happy as is


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

aww that's a great name  There's someone else on here who named their boy Pontus too!

Don't worry about the tank size, you make do with what you have  He's definitely much happier to have a whole gallon to himself than in the cups as you've pointed out ^^


----------



## jloyer (May 17, 2013)

Yeah but when it gets colder out I'll need him in something bigger so I can heat his water without frying him


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You should be able to use the 7.5 heaters for him, granted they aren't able to be set temp wise but it should would help if you needed a heater. There's a 10 watt one as well at Petco/Petsmart that I saw, I actually use it in my 5.5 and keeps a nice steady 78. Granted it's not ideal, but it works for now while I try to find some more money ;-)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome! Lovely little guy you've got there, and he looks happy!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

He is gorgeous. I love the one where he really shows his colors.

I have a client ( I work with developmentally disabled) that, has a betta baby fish. SHe wanted it for her birthday so, I bought her the tank. It's that exact one. It's perfect for her and the fish has plenty of room. It's a female so, she is small anyway but, she certainly gets around in it. Plus, I am the one "prompting" the cleaning so, we do a cleaning every week and the water is always pristine.

You did a good job! I would suggest a moss ball of some plant, when you have the money. I get all of that stuff from ebay--including my heaters. I got adjustable heaters (up to 90 degrees) off of ebay for 5.00 each, and free shipping. Granted, it came from China but, it was a steal and, now have 4 heaters for the cost of one in the pet store. I also get my moss balls and now, my plants from ebay. You can get some really good prices there and, a lot have free shipping. If and when you have the money, I can tell you the good ones to buy from. I am very pleased.

You did a great job! I hope to see more pics in the future.


----------

